# Simple Loose Tenon question



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

When using loose tenon joinery do your tenons needs to be made out of the same material as the rest of the wood?

If I have a Oak leg and Oak apron does the tenon need to be made out of Oak? Or does it not really matter? 

What if I am joining 2 different woods?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If I'm working with a specific specie, I'll have scrap to use for either tenons or splines. I have used a different specie for both tenons and splines. Dowels also fall into this category. You should have a good fit, not too tight, not too loose, and apply sufficient glue, and allow sufficient curing time. Joining different species would fall into it doesn't really matter department.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'd agree with Cabinetman. And you want the fit snug, but not so tight that it's going to scrape the glue away when you insert it.


----------



## Holden McGroin (Mar 28, 2008)

Ther is only one problem when joining two different species of wood together, expansion/contraction differential. This is more of a problem when joining softwood with hardwood. Personally, I prefer to use splines and dowels of the same species, but I have also seen dissimilar woods used for decorative purposes so its a matter of choice. Good luck. HM


----------

